# Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?



## NeymarTorres (23. August 2016)

*Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*

Hallo ich habe hier eine wichtige Frage.
Meine Frau hat vom Kindergarten (Arbeitet als Kindergärtnerin) Läuse mit nachhause gebracht ich habe sie erst gar nicht bemerkt doch nach 3 Wochen hat meine Frau sie bei mir Entdeckt und ich wunderte mich schon warum es mich so oft Nachts am Kopf juckte, bezog das aber auf meinen Haarwax gebrauch und weil ich eine Trockene Kopfhaut hab.
Jedenfalls hab ich Sie dann gestern mit Goldgeist Forte 75ml ganze Flasche auf den Kopf gerieben, behandelt und mit einem Metall Nissen Kamm Ausgekämmt, kam auch einiges Zeug runter.
Nun die Frage meine Frau meinte ich müsste auch meine Caps, und meine Pullis Waschen Problem nur meine Caps (Beanie (Wolle) ist nur bei 40 Grad Waschbar) und mein Hoody auch nur bei 40 Grad, meine anderen T-shirts die ich in den 3 Wochen anhatte auch nur bei 30 oder 40 Grad.
Meine Flexfit Cap ist auch nur bei 30 Grad Waschbar, also was soll ich tun?


----------



## stoepsel (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*

Würde vorschlagen, die Sachen für einen Tag bei mindestens -18 Grad einzufrieren ! Das reicht ...


----------



## imischek (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*

nicht sicher aber einfrieren sollte auch gehn . hast dir aber auch nicht wirklich ein passendes forum gesucht für deine anfrage ^^ versuchs lieber mal hier  Gutefrage - die grosste deutschsprachige Frage-Antwort-Plattform

ich liege eventuell auch völlig falsch was einfrieren angeht bezüglich der eier


----------



## NeymarTorres (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Würde vorschlagen, die Sachen für einen Tag bei mindestens -18 Grad einzufrieren ! Das reicht ...



Ok danke  minus 15 reicht nicht? und wie sieht das mit Caps aus ? Flexfit Caps haben ja vorne so ein Plastik / Karton Schild, wenn die wieder auftauen taut ja auch das auf und verbiegt sich das ist dann nicht so gut oder?


----------



## imischek (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*

sry das völlig offtopic . habe mir mal deine beiträge angeschaut und habe nur eine frage , will hier nix lostreten . habs nur überflogen . biste umgezogen ?


----------



## NeymarTorres (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*



imischek schrieb:


> sry das völlig offtopic . habe mir mal deine beiträge angeschaut und habe nur eine frage , will hier nix lostreten . habs nur überflogen . biste umgezogen ?



Nicht direkt aber wohne nicht mehr dort wo ich damals wohnte. Es wurde zwar mit der Polizei geklärt aber wir haben dem neuen Nachbarn nicht mehr 100% über den Weg getraut, da er auch beim Friedensgespräch mit dem *Makler* lauter und Ausfallender wurde und die Polizei nur ein *täter Opfer Ausgleich* wollte. 

Suchen gerade eine neue Wohnung und ich wohne gerade bei meinem Vater in meinem Alten Zimmer und sie bei Ihren Eltern.


----------



## imischek (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*

hmm schöne ******** . alles gute euch


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*



NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Ok danke  minus 15 reicht nicht? und wie sieht das mit Caps aus ? Flexfit Caps haben ja vorne so ein Plastik / Karton Schild, wenn die wieder auftauen taut ja auch das auf und verbiegt sich das ist dann nicht so gut oder?



Das geht schon. Das taut wieder auf und ist so wie vorher.
Einfrieren ist bei Läusen die beste Methode. Sowas hatte ich auch schon mal, als meine Kinder noch klein waren.


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Läusebefall, Klamotten bei 60 Grad Waschen aber nur 40 Grad waschbar was tun?*

Mach dich wegen der Kleidung nicht verrückt. Die Kopfläuse sitzen, wie der Name schon sagt, am Kopf, die gehen nicht freiwillig runter und leben auf der Kleidung weiter. 
Genauso brauchen auch die Eier das richtige Klima, und das finden sie auf Kleidung oder Möbelstücken in der Regel nicht. Und falls da doch eine Laus drauf ist, dann stirbt sie relativ bald. Du musst nichts heiß waschen oder einfrieren. 
Du kannst die Sachen ganz normal waschen damit etwaige Lausrückstände verschwinden, aber mehr auch nicht. Kämme/Bürsten mit heißem Seifenwasser abwaschen. 

Wichtig ist, dass man die Antilaus-Lotionen verwendet und die Haare auskämmt. Macht man das nicht sorgfältig, dann kommen die Läuse wieder.


----------

